# Bellator signs Russian heavyweight Sergei Kharitonov



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/2/3/10904814/bellator-signs-russian-heavyweight-sergei-kharitonov-mma-news



> Bellator continued its recent trend of big signing in 2016 when it was announced that Russian striker Sergei Kharitonov signed a multi-fight deal with the promotion.
> 
> MMAFighting.com's Ariel Helwani first reported the news.
> 
> ...


----------

